# Outboard Motor Info?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone know a site where I can get free manauls for outboard motors?

Have a 6hp Mariner that needs some TLC.

Basically looking for the MIMB for outboards....:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bwahahaha omg! i was offered hundreds of these manuals. i said no.
i will hunt one for you. i found manual for beavel under 10 minutes.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

check this out

http://www.brunswickmarineemea.com/download/dosearch/@isnew/desc?mod=4&lang=EN&categories=OUTBOARD$

:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks bud, but it's all in  so I can't read it....lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I got bored yesterday and looked at my little fishing boat and decided to clean it up. It's been about a year and a half since I started it. I smelled the gas and it had that old smell. Just for the heck of it I pulled on the rope a couple of times and she busted off! That 9.9 Yamaha is amazing.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have these ones..
65-78 Evinrude 1.5 - 35 hp
73- 89 Evinrude 48-235 hp 
01 suzuki DF 90/100/115 & DF 140


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

KMKjr said:


> Thanks bud, but it's all in  so I can't read it....lol


um you do realize they speak ENGLISH in brittain right?
i just looked at one and it was in plain english..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> um you do realize they speak ENGLISH in brittain right?


 
Really?



(I'm guessing you missed the "LOL" on the end)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes i missed the lol. 
people put lol at the end of everything. after a while i tune out things.

Me: This cheese stinks. lol
You: really lol
Me: totally lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> yes i missed the lol.
> people put lol at the end of everything. *after a while i tune out things.*


You must have a wife and kid(s) too!!


----------

